# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing a pool on sloping ground

## aimon

Hey guys, 
I am kind of new here but I have a mate who has done a lot to his house with your help so looking forward to it.  
We have a mid ground concrete pool out back that I am considering removing. We have two brand new aquatic centres within 10 mins drive of home so there is no real purpose in keeping it.   https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v5d44v2tr...yGU5edFbIkQa#/ 
I have considered decking over the pool as many people have suggested on this forum but the deck is really old, warping and the process doesn't look as easy as people make it.  
So my question is do you think it is realistic to take this out myself, pay someone to do it or should I revisit the decking over idea? I think the deck will be easy enough to take apart with a chainsaw but carting the concrete uphill to a skip sounds like it will take months. 
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## cyclic

> Hey guys, 
> I am kind of new here but I have a mate who has done a lot to his house with your help so looking forward to it.  
> We have a mid ground concrete pool out back that I am considering removing. We have two brand new aquatic centres within 10 mins drive of home so there is no real purpose in keeping it.   https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v5d44v2tr...yGU5edFbIkQa#/ 
> I have considered decking over the pool as many people have suggested on this forum but the deck is really old, warping and the process doesn't look as easy as people make it.  
> So my question is do you think it is realistic to take this out myself, pay someone to do it or should I revisit the decking over idea? I think the deck will be easy enough to take apart with a chainsaw but carting the concrete uphill to a skip sounds like it will take months. 
> Thanks

  Everything depends on your abilities. 
If you want to save money and have the time and ability then go for it, but the concrete pool itself will be best removed using probably a 4 Tonne Excavator with rock breaker, along with a Tip Truck, providing access is is not an issue.

----------


## Bloss

Empty first!  :Biggrin:  No need to wreck that decking if it is good condition and you want to keep it which would be the case if you used machines. But as cyclic says it depends on your ability - the pool will be heavily reinforced on sides & bottom. 
But - if you plan on simply adding a new bit of sub-flooring in the hole and re-decking  the lot (or even doing a feature section over the hole maybe by going perpendicular to current decking!) you really only need to take enough out of the pool sides from the top to be below the bearers and enough at the appropriate lowest side to allow any water to drain away and the rest could stay there to be covered by plants in front or screening of the under deck area if that is needed. It looks like it has been exposed anyway so maybe it simply needs to have the top kicked off and a decent hole to get any water away.  
But it will need a decent sized wrecking hammer (but an Ozito or other no-namer would do the job at around $300) plenty of protective gear - goggles or full face protector, ear muffs, leather gloves etc and plenty of handwork. You need to move all the rubble (which would be less if you simply lowered the top and made path of water), so you'll need a trailer or ute and a place that'll take clean fill (or play tip fees).
So definitely something you could do but don't underestimate the effort. 
I reckon if I were in Sydney and the pool was serviceable I'd be keeping it . . . as with solar heating you get 8 or 9 mths of swimming and no need to drive to join the throng and pay to swim, but that's just me.

----------


## OBBob

Wow, you don't want to swim in it!?  
How deep is it? Are you sure you can't do something with it... storage, water tank, workshop, wine cellar, bunker?

----------


## Renopa

Turn it into a fishpond.....edible fish such as trout etc.  Or just a big ornamental fishpond.  My fish would love a home like that!!   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Imagine how big gold fish would grow in there!

----------


## Renopa

Plate size!!......ssshhhhh, don't tell my fish I said that!!

----------


## r3nov8or

Create a room. Brew beer. Life's good.

----------


## Marc

Absolutely do not remove it. Build a cellar! Imagine how much would it cost to build one and you have one already made ...

----------


## OBBob

Bonfire pit?

----------


## Marc

And if you really want to get rid of it and it's on sloping ground, why not push it down hill?

----------


## METRIX

> Imagine how big gold fish would grow in there!

----------


## Marc

Converted Swimming Pool Wine Cellar Design Ideas, Pictures, Remodel and Decor

----------


## r3nov8or

aimon, you are keeping it! We won't have it any other way! OK?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

Ah gotta love the smell of a fish farm in the morning . . . especially right next to my deck and house . . .  :Biggrin:  
Reckon Aimon should leave it as a pool or get a new deck area - all the aquaculture boosters need to spend some time near a few bags of fish feed!  :Eek:   
Metrix's bag of bones carp is proof of the madness of the notion - good thing we're just joking Joyce . . .  :Wink:

----------


## aimon

Thanks for your suggestions guys  :Smilie:  
The aquatic centres are never busy so that's not an issue and I have no interest in spending the time or money required to upkeep the pool when i could be spending that time with my kids. I also have no need for a cellar etc as we have plenty of under house storage.  
I think you also make a good point that I am underestimating removing the concrete when the reinforcing wire into account. Its going to be very difficult to get an excavator in but not impossible.  
If I was to deck over it does anyone have any specific idea of how one does this and the likely costs involved?   
Thanks

----------


## Marc

Decking over should be straight forward. When you say the deck is old and warped I assume it is the original deck aorudn the pool right? You will need to remove that. Someone mentioned that filling it in with dirt is very expensive? I wonder why. It is just dirt. Well need to hire a bobcat and get a few trucks of fill and run up and down ... anyway I may be missing something.If you are not filling in, then the span of your joist or your bearers, will be from edge to edge. What size is the deck anyway? You can always have a few post inside the pool.

----------


## aimon

> Decking over should be straight forward. When you say the deck is old and warped I assume it is the original deck aorudn the pool right? You will need to remove that. Someone mentioned that filling it in with dirt is very expensive? I wonder why. It is just dirt. Well need to hire a bobcat and get a few trucks of fill and run up and down ... anyway I may be missing something.If you are not filling in, then the span of your joist or your bearers, will be from edge to edge. What size is the deck anyway? You can always have a few post inside the pool.

  Thanks Guys, I included a link to pictures in my original post so maybe that would help. So will I need to destroy the old pool to deck over it?

----------


## Bloss

> So will I need to destroy the old pool to deck over it? 
> Simon

  See my original post - not you do not have to destroy the pool to deck over it, but you do need to make sure it cannot retain an water so you would need to have a drainage point at the lowest point else you'll have smells and mosses etc. 
You need to get someone to come and have look and tell you what is possible - even with pics etc you will not get much more than you have already. The forum members have not seen the site and with these types of jobs that is all important. We also cannot make the call on what work and how much you can do - my impression from the posts is that although you could do quite a bit of the physical work under guidance you would be relying on your mate or a more qualified and experience person to do most. Demolition of all types is also dangerous and there are many traps for unwary players that can cause injury or worse or can at least make costs increase. 
Filling in the pool pool that is partly above ground is not as easy or cheap as it might seem given you have to create drainage etc and get access for the fill supply too and why bother as adding soil does not help any new deck. As I said in my earlier post you could simply remove enough to put in new deck structure and then it just stays there - invisible except from underneath and that view will be the same as it is now . . .. Unless the existing deck sub-floor is dangerous or unserviceable (not the decking) it can stay in place. Then the whole area would be re-decked after the additional posts, bearers & joist have been added. As some of the deck support is currently attached to the pool wall alternative supports would be needed to replace them.

----------


## aimon

Great Advice. Just what i thought.  
That and having to comply with council regulations for decks would be a headache.  
Thanks Blossom  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

If you're hell bent on removing the pool, IMO, the deck will have to go too by the looks as it being used to support the deck. 
Depending on how much is in the ground, you could knock holes in the bottom for drainage they bash the sides into it or use it as fill for a small terrace or a retaining wall.

----------


## Marc

Partly above ground? I missed that bit of info. I can not see the link... mm ... partly above ground. That's a bummer. Pushing the sides in with a 6 ton excavator is an option but who wants to have a heap of rubble below ground? I change my advise from build a cellar to, pay for proper professional demolition and clean out all rubble from your backyard.  Then you can build a deck yourself and save some money there.

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks Blossom

  mmm  :Blush7:  guess I chose that diminutive . . .  :Redface:

----------


## OBBob

> mmm  guess I chose that diminutive . . .

  Awwwe ... that's lovely.

----------


## Bloss

> Awwwe ... that's lovely.

  Had the moniker since early primary school - never lost it with some!  :Cool:

----------


## Marc

Oooh wow, mama, that is one ugly pool Woohoo, I can see the link now. GET RID OF IT any way you can!!!!!!
I mean, get a couple of quotes from a demolition crew man, no way you want that amount of concrete under ground in your backyard.

----------


## METRIX

You will never get rid of that pool on your own, you won't get through the concrete with any hand tools, the concrete is too think. 
It would require a decent machine to break it up, so you have Buckley of carrying any of it up the driveway 
I would just rebuild a new deck over and around it, because if you try to break it up, your just going to make a mess of it, realizing it's too hard after it's too late, then end up leaving it busted, wishing you had never touched it. 
There should be a drain in the bottom pull this out to allow any water to get away and build over it. 
What is the width and length of the pool,

----------


## Marc

Mm, having a second look after the initial shock, ha ha. It does not seem to be that big. Once you get rid of the deck .. at a guess it is 5x2 or 6x3?. Not advocating a DIY job but it may be not that bad .. I mean expensive to get professionally removed.
You will need access for a decent size excavator if not through your block then perhaps through some of the neighbours.
A determined bobcat operator with a jackhammer attachment could do it too yet a bit slower. Shop around and if it is out or reach, then it seems decking over may be the go, out of sight out of mind. Get a concrete cutter to make a few decent size holes in the bottom with a core hole drill and then dig a trench for the water to get out. If you can plumb a drain pipe to each hole even better.
I wonder if you need to worry about wildlife finding your pool attractive ... which area of Sydney are you? Any snakes or other critters around?

----------


## Moondog55

I'd be keeping it but not as a pool, I'm thinking extra large water feature with frogs and native fish, just 3/4 fill with rubble and top with steel mesh so it's not a drowning hazard for young kids and trying to use the existing pump and filters for a decently high waterfall in warmer weather

----------


## aabamo

Dont do this by yourself.. you are in for a mammoth job to completely remove that pool DIY.. Unless you want to work on it for the next 5 years.   
if you want it gone,  youre going to need an excavator with a rock breaker and claw to break up the pool into chunks, break up the deck,  bobcat hire and about 8-10 truck loads of rubble and wood. Id estimate around the 5 k mark for that type of thing.  
You could drain the pool, take out the main drain plug, and deck over it. Again prob 5ks worth of new decking and pool attention.  
you could keep the pool, and address any service issues it has and enjoy it with your kids.. Cleanup costs, new pump, filter and chlorinator would cost around 5 k ..  
going to cost 5k no matter what you do to it. unless you just leave it and have a nice mosi swamp next to your house.

----------


## aimon

> Mm, having a second look after the initial shock, ha ha. It does not seem to be that big. Once you get rid of the deck .. at a guess it is 5x2 or 6x3?. Not advocating a DIY job but it may be not that bad .. I mean expensive to get professionally removed.
> You will need access for a decent size excavator if not through your block then perhaps through some of the neighbours.
> A determined bobcat operator with a jackhammer attachment could do it too yet a bit slower. Shop around and if it is out or reach, then it seems decking over may be the go, out of sight out of mind. Get a concrete cutter to make a few decent size holes in the bottom with a core hole drill and then dig a trench for the water to get out. If you can plumb a drain pipe to each hole even better.
> I wonder if you need to worry about wildlife finding your pool attractive ... which area of Sydney are you? Any snakes or other critters around?

  Hey mark, after getting a few quotes around 10k I think this would be the best option. Right now though my son loves it when the ducks fly in and swim in the pool ☺

----------


## aimon

> Dont do this by yourself.. you are in for a mammoth job to completely remove that pool DIY.. Unless you want to work on it for the next 5 years.   
> if you want it gone,  youre going to need an excavator with a rock breaker and claw to break up the pool into chunks, break up the deck,  bobcat hire and about 8-10 truck loads of rubble and wood. Id estimate around the 5 k mark for that type of thing.  
> You could drain the pool, take out the main drain plug, and deck over it. Again prob 5ks worth of new decking and pool attention.  
> you could keep the pool, and address any service issues it has and enjoy it with your kids.. Cleanup costs, new pump, filter and chlorinator would cost around 5 k ..  
> going to cost 5k no matter what you do to it. unless you just leave it and have a nice mosi swamp next to your house.

  Thanks mate, looking like we will try to put a deck over it if we can. I am now sure that it is a professional Demolition job or nothing. Too much pain and hassle.

----------


## METRIX

What is the size of the pool ?

----------

